# 9 week old weight?



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I picked up my girl yesterday and she is almost 9 weeks. She is only 7.2 lbs. Is that a normal weight for a female puppy at this age?

She was weaned a bit early as her mother had a bad case of mastitis.


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

My guy was 12 pounds at 9 weeks which I think is a little on the big side. 7 pounds seems a little on the light side. I wouldn't worry though. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

My boy was 19lbs at 9 weeks. I'm sure your vet will let you know if they think there's anything abnormal going on. Congrats


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

My girl was the same size...don't worry about her weight to much as long as she is eating and your vet says she is ok...people ask " do you feed her enough" blows my mind. I want to slap them. 
My girl is about 1 1/2 and only 58 pds, but she's beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Well I it has been five days since I have weighed her and she is already 9.2 lbs!


----------

